# cutesy names for your big guy



## likeitmatters (Feb 2, 2008)

I thought I would start with...tublet...adorable sexy and cute

or how about wide mound of sound that rolls arounds...

anybody have cutesy name for their bhm?


----------



## Leesa (Feb 2, 2008)

He's my chunkolove!:smitten:


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Feb 2, 2008)

I dated a big guy for a month or so a few years back and used to call him "Biscuit" because he was from the south/loved taking me out for southern food and cooking for me and moved up here after some Marine tours. It just fit because he was gigantic in every way: toweringly tall, wide, broad shoulders, thick body, etc. I also used to call him "hairy-chested-band-of-action." lol.


----------



## likeitmatters (Feb 2, 2008)

how big and tall and you said he was big in every way????? yaayyyyyy

lol


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Feb 2, 2008)

likeitmatters said:


> how big and tall and you said he was big in every way????? yaayyyyyy
> 
> lol



6'7" and at least 360... at least. he never told me weight lol he weighed more than me! never dated anyone like that since. it's a different dynamic! not used to it, gotta say!


----------



## Love.Metal (Feb 2, 2008)

Aww, I'm recently broken up with my big guy  
We were together for five years...and I always used to call him just "Big Boy", it made him feel big and strong, like he was a manly-man [which he was].
He said it made him feel like protecting me, and that I admired his size.

And dammit, I miss all 350 pounds of him!

*sigh* He really was/is gorgeous...but I'm rambling.


----------



## chublover350 (Feb 2, 2008)

Love.Metal said:


> Aww, I'm recently broken up with my big guy
> We were together for five years...and I always used to call him just "Big Boy", it made him feel big and strong, like he was a manly-man [which he was].
> He said it made him feel like protecting me, and that I admired his size.
> 
> ...



sorry to hear....


----------



## LoveBHMS (Feb 2, 2008)

Awww.

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Love.Metal (Feb 2, 2008)

*sniffle*

Thanks, guys


----------



## chublover350 (Feb 2, 2008)

Love.Metal said:


> *sniffle*
> 
> Thanks, guys



NP!!! there are more CHUNKS in the sea

keep your chin up


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 2, 2008)

Love.Metal said:


> Aww, I'm recently broken up with my big guy
> We were together for five years...and I always used to call him just "Big Boy", it made him feel big and strong, like he was a manly-man [which he was].
> He said it made him feel like protecting me, and that I admired his size.
> 
> ...



((((Love.Metal)))) That totally blows. I hate that feeling.  I'm sorry Love. 

I have the old standby. I'm one of those obnoxious people who calls everybody Sweetie. Strangers on the street, old people, young people, familiar faces, etc. Hun, Baby, the usual names but never anything directly referring to size.


----------



## lady of the dark (Feb 2, 2008)

Translated I call my boyfriend "Muscles" because he has those really muscalar arms and legs.


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Feb 2, 2008)

Love.Metal said:


> Aww, I'm recently broken up with my big guy
> We were together for five years...and I always used to call him just "Big Boy", it made him feel big and strong, like he was a manly-man [which he was].
> He said it made him feel like protecting me, and that I admired his size.
> 
> ...



Oh no! **hugs**

So sorry to hear that 

Bella x


----------



## Melian (Feb 2, 2008)

Love.Metal said:


> *sniffle*
> 
> Thanks, guys



Don't worry, you'll find a prettier one!!


----------



## bexy (Feb 2, 2008)

Love.Metal said:


> Aww, I'm recently broken up with my big guy
> We were together for five years...and I always used to call him just "Big Boy", it made him feel big and strong, like he was a manly-man [which he was].
> He said it made him feel like protecting me, and that I admired his size.
> 
> ...


*
well u wont be single long my love, im tempted to cut my hair short, call my self frank and come to america now 


xoxo*


----------



## Love.Metal (Feb 3, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *
> well u wont be single long my love, im tempted to cut my hair short, call my self frank and come to america now
> 
> 
> xoxo*




Oooo! Yes please :wubu:

Sarah Beth + Frank...I like it!!!


----------



## Britannia (Feb 3, 2008)

I don't really do petnames...

One of my (platonic) guy friend's nicknames is "Tiny", and he stands about 6' 4", 325 pounds.

Cliche, but still funny.


----------



## lady of the dark (Feb 3, 2008)

I like tiny! Years ago someone on this board used to post her own bhm/girlfeeder comic. The Bhm in the comic was called Tiny. I don't remember who did it, but I hope she is still around.


----------



## vermillion (Feb 3, 2008)

my buddy is a lil chubby...about 5'11 and 230...(and growing)
and i call him "skinny" and "tiny" and "chubby bunny" and "chubby munky"

he is feckin adorable i love his lil belly


----------



## likeitmatters (Feb 3, 2008)

6 8 400lbs plus...but time will tell if we are meant to be together or not.

hey question..which man has the biggest feet here? I wear size 9 and you gals you like playing with big feet at ll?


----------



## Melian (Feb 3, 2008)

likeitmatters said:


> 6 8 400lbs plus...but time will tell if we are meant to be together or not.
> 
> hey question..which man has the biggest feet here? I wear size 9 and you gals you like playing with big feet at ll?



He's not a member here, but my bf wears a size 14


----------



## likeitmatters (Feb 3, 2008)

wear size 18 4e and I only wear size 9 and he sez that he wants to pick me up and kiss me that way instead of bending down...and he wants to kiss me on my bald head...

I dont get it with the human race and kissing a bald head. with all the kisses I have gotten over the years ya think they would have some magic in them to make my hair grow back lol


----------



## persimmon (Feb 3, 2008)

I was reading a bear publication once (shut up, I needed eye candy) and one of the featured guys referred to his partner as his "husbear", which I thought was adorable.

Mine has a variety of nicknames, starting at Big Bum Boy and ending in a bunch of "husband"-derived portmanteaus, e.g. Bigsband and Hugsband.

p


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Feb 3, 2008)

persimmon said:


> I was reading a bear publication once (shut up, I needed eye candy) and one of the featured guys referred to his partner as his "husbear", which I thought was adorable.
> 
> Mine has a variety of nicknames, starting at Big Bum Boy and ending in a bunch of "husband"-derived portmanteaus, e.g. Bigsband and Hugsband.
> 
> p



I think husbear is cute too. Don't worry, you'll get no snickering from here. There aren't many outlets for us FFAs to get some eye candy. Men always have it easier, lol, just kidding.


----------



## Saxphon (Feb 3, 2008)

likeitmatters said:


> 6 8 400lbs plus...but time will tell if we are meant to be together or not.
> 
> hey question..which man has the biggest feet here? I wear size 9 and you gals you like playing with big feet at ll?


Someone was mentioning big feet here? Well, Ronald McDonald is the only one that I have to look up (out) to - I wear a size 18. Actually, some dress shoes in a 17 will do, but 18 in a tennis shoe.

That should quiet the crowd .....


----------



## likeitmatters (Feb 4, 2008)

Saxphon said:


> Someone was mentioning big feet here? Well, Ronald McDonald is the only one that I have to look up (out) to - I wear a size 18. Actually, some dress shoes in a 17 will do, but 18 in a tennis shoe.
> 
> That should quiet the crowd .....




:bow: the idea of massaging those big feet are going through my mind. I just love to take big feet in my little hands and massage them and clip the nails and get off the dead skin....and with no thought about anything else..I can just wonder how big and tall the body is connected to those feet........


----------



## Melian (Feb 4, 2008)

Saxphon said:


> Someone was mentioning big feet here? Well, Ronald McDonald is the only one that I have to look up (out) to - I wear a size 18. Actually, some dress shoes in a 17 will do, but 18 in a tennis shoe.
> 
> That should quiet the crowd .....





You, sir, are the winner.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Feb 4, 2008)

Hmm... cutesy names depend on the name of the guy, I think. When I dated a kid named Brandon, I called him Brand-o-flakes.
When I dated a kid named Graham, he was Graham cracker.

Other than that, it's cupcake, or honey bunches of oats, or muffin, or strudel, or um... shnookums. 

Yeah, I totally whip out "Shnookums" every now and then.


----------



## lady of the dark (Feb 4, 2008)

how about: Tubby Hubby!


----------



## William (Feb 4, 2008)

Anyone been called Pumpkin?

William


----------



## likeitmatters (Feb 4, 2008)

big load

little cupcake of happiness

my sweety pie

tubby hubby

stud muffin

beast


----------



## lady of the dark (Feb 5, 2008)

Hey! I said Tubby Hubby first! But I like the names though


----------



## kinkykitten (Oct 27, 2008)

I call my fiance my Pudgeball :wubu:

Or my Chubby Hubby, or my Blubber Boy


----------



## Hole (Oct 28, 2008)

I call him bear, panda, precious.. among other things.


----------



## Kouskous (Oct 28, 2008)

I call mine my Manimal 

View attachment Rockstarboyfriend.jpg


----------



## Weeze (Oct 28, 2008)

no guy right now.
however, i usually find that adding -bear to any adjectives is just disgustingly adorable.

Sillybear, cuddlebear, sleepybear....


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Oct 28, 2008)

*sigh*

Though it has nothing to do with his size...and started out as a joke, I have a tendency to call him sugarbritches.


----------



## Hole (Oct 28, 2008)

krismiss said:


> no guy right now.
> however, i usually find that adding -bear to any adjectives is just disgustingly adorable.
> 
> Sillybear, cuddlebear, sleepybear....



LOL! You are so right. I call him (insert adjective here) bear depending on his state or mood.


----------



## rabbitislove (Oct 28, 2008)

I call my boyfriend Baby Bear. My former roommate also went with the bear theme and calls him Big Poppa Bear. Baby Bear was his nickname at one of his former jobs, so it just stuck because I thought it was cute. Its really not original since I used to call my ex Bear; and that was also his nickname. 

But he does remind me of a bear. He's big, warm chubby and hairy. :wubu:


----------



## velia (Oct 29, 2008)

I call my man Buddha. I was almost certain someone would have said that on this thread before I got to it!  It seems a little cliche to me, but it suits him. :wubu:


----------



## AshleyEileen (Oct 29, 2008)

I have a schnookie bear.
=D


----------



## Cane (Oct 30, 2008)

I love affectionate nicknames based on my size if I'm dating an FFA. Tubby, fatty, fatass, big boy are all nice but my favorite would have to be chubby; it sounds the cutest, makes me smile if I hear it.


----------



## Ichida (Oct 30, 2008)

Chubster, big boy are my favs


----------



## Cane (Oct 30, 2008)

Hehe big boy is great! Never had a bad experience with that name when I was a young little fattie, lol, only ever got called "big boy" affectionately by the neighborhood girls. It's a good way to refer to my size without having a teasing or malicious connotation.


----------



## unconventional (Oct 30, 2008)

I dont actually use any names refering to my boys weight outside of the bedroom.. but i tend to call him by the generic babe or boo( my favorite) but the best is that when hes not around and im talking about him i occasionally call him boo berry (shhh) ... i needed a cute nickname for him, my sister calls her boyfriend pook. lol.


----------



## JiminOR (Oct 31, 2008)

My girlfriend calls me Beefy and Puddin' Butt


----------



## MetalGirl (Oct 31, 2008)

I do call ya Beefy, but mostly I call ya Puddin' Butt. I love ya Puddin' Butt. 


JiminOR said:


> My girlfriend calls me Beefy and Puddin' Butt


----------



## viracocha (Nov 1, 2008)

I call my guy "Blakey Bear" because hugging him is like hugging a big soft teddy bear. Although he would probably die if he knew I publicly stated this...


----------



## iheartsquishys (Nov 12, 2008)

I've posted these in other threads but eh, I think I'm hilarious. Plus I'm kind of an attention whore. 

It is Squishy not BHM
Mr. Cuddlepants
Squishypants
Pudgykins
Mushy McLovelsofts
Ducky (if he waddles)
Pudgelkins
Piggy-poo
Jigglykins
Musher

(basically adding "kins" or "pants" to the end of a word makes it an adorable nickname. Squishies especially prefer to be refered to by these when there are a large group of friends around within ear shot.)


----------



## TiffyBabii (Nov 12, 2008)

iheartsquishys said:


> I've posted these in other threads but eh, I think I'm hilarious. Plus I'm kind of an attention whore.
> 
> It is Squishy not BHM
> Mr. Cuddlepants
> ...



LOL awwww i had a bhm ex i used to call squishypants! :eat2: too bad he hated it


----------



## Wanderer (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm late for the shoe size... anyway, I wear 11. Prefer an 11W, but can't afford decent ones.


----------



## Louis KC (Nov 12, 2008)

My ex used to call me Fatty McButterpants!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Nov 14, 2008)

Captain Love Handles


----------



## shirmack (Nov 18, 2008)

likeitmatters said:


> 6 8 400lbs plus...but time will tell if we are meant to be together or not.
> 
> hey question..which man has the biggest feet here? I wear size 9 and you gals you like playing with big feet at ll?



Lol I think i might have this one I am 6'5 350ish 
and I wear a size 17 shoe


----------



## Saxphon (Nov 18, 2008)

sprintpimp said:


> Lol I think i might have this one I am 6'5 350ish
> and I wear a size 17 shoe



Ah, 6'4", 315lbs ...... size 18 shoe.

NEXT ..........................!


----------



## shirmack (Nov 18, 2008)

Saxphon said:


> Ah, 6'4", 315lbs ...... size 18 shoe.
> 
> NEXT ..........................!



Damn dude you got me there... although my Jordans are size 18 there quite loose....
Where do you get your shoes... 
I have a hell of a time finding anything other than Nike's and Tim's that I can wear...


----------



## Saxphon (Nov 18, 2008)

sprintpimp said:


> Damn dude you got me there... although my Jordans are size 18 there quite loose....
> Where do you get your shoes...
> I have a hell of a time finding anything other than Nike's and Tim's that I can wear...



T Shoes at a Nike outlet store. Regular Rockports online. Oh, and once in an outlet (Park City, UT) I saw a size 24 Nike shoe! I guess we don't have it that bad.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Nov 19, 2008)

iheartsquishys said:


> It is Squishy not BHM
> 
> Squishypants



OMG!!! This made me laugh so hard I think I injured myself. Sadly, I can not rep you yet, BUT I would back you up if you wanted to petition to get the name of this board changed to the Squishypants/FFA board.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Nov 19, 2008)

If anyone called me squishy or squishy pants they would probably get something nasty back in return, I'm sorry but I don't agree with the nickname thing. 

I am a motherfuckin man first, I am not a form of amusement or a fetish.
I'm not into it or that desperate to subject myself to being that for someone and I could care less if it's a term of endearment I don't play that shit. 

Just my opinion hate it or not


----------



## Hole (Nov 19, 2008)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> If anyone called me squishy or squishy pants they would probably get something nasty back in return, I'm sorry but I don't agree with the nickname thing.
> 
> I am a motherfuckin man first, I am not a form of amusement or a fetish.
> I'm not into it or that desperate to subject myself to being that for someone and I could care less if it's a term of endearment I don't play that shit.
> ...



Wow, you feel strongly about this. I've never used it myself but I think it's cute.
Ofcourse you are not an object but it's nice to be appreciated, isn't it? 

How about cuddlypants?


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Nov 19, 2008)

Hole said:


> Wow, you feel strongly about this. I've never used it myself but I think it's cute.
> Ofcourse you are not an object but it's nice to be appreciated, isn't it?
> 
> How about cuddlypants?



yea I do, and I don't mean to come off like an asshole but I just don't get into nicknames or being someones fetish which is directly associated with these types of nicknames or else it would be something else involving a different aspect other than a persons size...I'm a big dude so what, I'm more than that as well. Which is also why you'll never see me post faceless body pics


----------



## shirmack (Nov 19, 2008)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> yea I do, and I don't mean to come off like an asshole but I just don't get into nicknames or being someones fetish which is directly associated with these types of nicknames or else it would be something else involving a different aspect other than a persons size...I'm a big dude so what, I'm more than that as well. Which is also why you'll never see me post faceless body pics



Awww I feel like a loser for my faceless body pix now.... 
I kinda like being objectified though... 
ya I know I am sick....


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Nov 19, 2008)

takes different strokes to move the world man,that's cool and for everyone else that is, I'm just stating my opinion, I'm not being didactic


----------



## shirmack (Nov 19, 2008)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> takes different strokes to move the world man,that's cool and for everyone else I'm just stating my opinion, I'm not being didactic



Yeah you didnt come off didactic to me 


and to save others the trouble I did it for ya 

didactic
One entry found. 


Main Entry:
di·dac·tic 
Pronunciation:
\d&#299;-&#712;dak-tik, d&#601;-\ 
Function:
adjective 
Etymology:
Greek didaktikos, from didaskein to teach
Date:
1658
1 a: designed or intended to teach b: intended to convey instruction and information as well as pleasure and entertainment <didactic poetry>
2: making moral observations


----------



## Hole (Nov 19, 2008)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> yea I do, and I don't mean to come off like an asshole but I just don't get into nicknames or being someones fetish which is directly associated with these types of nicknames or else it would be something else involving a different aspect other than a persons size...I'm a big dude so what, I'm more than that as well. Which is also why you'll never see me post faceless body pics



I understand. I don't go out with someone because of their size. 
Despite being called shallow here, it takes a lot more than good looks to grab my attention.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Nov 19, 2008)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> If anyone called me squishy or squishy pants they would probably get something nasty back in return, I'm sorry but I don't agree with the nickname thing.
> 
> I am a motherfuckin man first, I am not a form of amusement or a fetish.
> I'm not into it or that desperate to subject myself to being that for someone and I could care less if it's a term of endearment I don't play that shit.
> ...




You know, when I first read this post, I thought "we were just kidding, lighten up". BUT, the more I thought about it, the more I realized that you are absolutely right to bring up this point and I'm glad that you did. Don't get me wrong, I am a huge fan of the FFAs and FAs on this board, but I do think sometimes we FFAs get a pass on behavior that the male FAs would never get away with. And that extends especially to the area of excessive objectification. I am 100% certain that no FFA who posted in this thread meant any harm or disrespect, but it is something we need to keep in mind as a group. Obviously, not all men will have the same feelings on this topic, but that is precisely why differing viewpoints should be expressed openly. I don't think it makes you an asshole to provide a dissenting opinion. No one has the right to make you feel like an object, fetish, amusement or less of a man if you don't want to feel that way and from time to time we FFAs probably do need to be reminded how our words can come across. So, I am glad you brought this up and I sincerely apologize to you and any other men on the board if my response made you feel dehumanized in any way or fetishized or not taken seriously.:bow:


----------



## gorddito (Nov 19, 2008)

i think one of the things i like more of FFAs is the experience of heard the same words that many times (sometimes too many times) have been hurtful, used as insult, or as jokes; being use now as compliment, as something cute, used with a warm and care intention. i think that is amazing, and it really give me a warm feeling inside anytime i heard those words or read them use in a loving caring way.

So please keep using them, and making cute nicknames for us who happened to be a little bit rounder and wider than others. I think nicknames are amazing and i even like some playful teasing.

i understand that for some people they could be offensive; but i differ from the idea that just the simple use of nickname related to the body of a partner, or of a person who you could find attractive, implies inmediatily that you are incurring in a objectification of this person. this for one side.

but for other side i dont think there is nothing wrong in a little bit of objectification, actually i think one of the things that always hunt in the background of the sexual or erotic confidence of a fat guy, is the fact that for a long period of time feel that there is no possibility of being the object of desire of a girl -and im not talking about being a blockhead and have a hard time trying to understand why the girl who is with me likes me or desire me- no, im talking about more common things; like how in a hangout, a couple of friends are talking about how is hot or cute this or this other guy and when you look or realize of who they are talking about they are always end being thin or athletics guys. or how hardly being young you receive compliments or hitings.

i know this could sound childish, but i think when this kind of things arent settle on their time, being a teenager, they stick for a while or is hard to get rid of that feeling of hardly being choose as object of desire. so yay for some objectification.


pd. sorry by the confusing and bad grammar.


----------



## johnnytattoos (Nov 19, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> You know, when I first read this post, I thought "we were just kidding, lighten up". BUT, the more I thought about it, the more I realized that you are absolutely right to bring up this point and I'm glad that you did. Don't get me wrong, I am a huge fan of the FFAs and FAs on this board, but I do think sometimes we FFAs get a pass on behavior that the male FAs would never get away with. And that extends especially to the area of excessive objectification. I am 100% certain that no FFA who posted in this thread meant any harm or disrespect, but it is something we need to keep in mind as a group. Obviously, not all men will have the same feelings on this topic, but that is precisely why differing viewpoints should be expressed openly. I don't think it makes you an asshole to provide a dissenting opinion. No one has the right to make you feel like an object, fetish, amusement or less of a man if you don't want to feel that way and from time to time we FFAs probably do need to be reminded how our words can come across. So, I am glad you brought this up and I sincerely apologize to you and any other men on the board if my response made you feel dehumanized in any way or fetishized or not taken seriously.:bow:



..wait..you're still gonna call me "tons of fun", right?


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Nov 19, 2008)

johnnytattoos said:


> ..wait..you're still gonna call me "tons of fun", right?



Sure tubby, if that's what you want.


----------



## ThatOneGirl (Nov 19, 2008)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> If anyone called me squishy or squishy pants they would probably get something nasty back in return, I'm sorry but I don't agree with the nickname thing.
> 
> I am a motherfuckin man first, I am not a form of amusement or a fetish.
> I'm not into it or that desperate to subject myself to being that for someone and I could care less if it's a term of endearment I don't play that shit.
> ...




Glad to know I'm not the only one who feels that way. But terms of endearment in general kinda creep me out...not such a fan of calling someone or being called "baby" or "sweetheart" or anything, regardless of the size thing...I'd rather just call everyone their name.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Nov 19, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> You know, when I first read this post, I thought "we were just kidding, lighten up". BUT, the more I thought about it, the more I realized that you are absolutely right to bring up this point and I'm glad that you did. Don't get me wrong, I am a huge fan of the FFAs and FAs on this board, but I do think sometimes we FFAs get a pass on behavior that the male FAs would never get away with. And that extends especially to the area of excessive objectification. I am 100% certain that no FFA who posted in this thread meant any harm or disrespect, but it is something we need to keep in mind as a group. Obviously, not all men will have the same feelings on this topic, but that is precisely why differing viewpoints should be expressed openly. I don't think it makes you an asshole to provide a dissenting opinion. No one has the right to make you feel like an object, fetish, amusement or less of a man if you don't want to feel that way and from time to time we FFAs probably do need to be reminded how our words can come across. So, I am glad you brought this up and I sincerely apologize to you and any other men on the board if my response made you feel dehumanized in any way or fetishized or not taken seriously.:bow:



I'm not offended by women I don't know saying these things to men I don't know because that's not my business. I was just stating my personal feelings on it. Thank you for the acknowledgment of a different viewpoint but really there is no need for apologies.


----------

